# November "test yourself" question



## kjferg47 (Jan 16, 2011)

I was trying to complete the Test yourself section for the November Coding edge but the question about the resurgence of scribes was causing a problem.  All four answers were correct per the article.  Can anyone shed some light on what I'm missing?  is it a trick question?

HELP!


----------



## hemantasahu007@gmail.com (Apr 28, 2022)

I could not find the "Test yourself" section. Can anyone help, how to navigate to that section...  Thanks in advance


----------



## carlystur (Apr 28, 2022)

hemantasahu007@gmail.com said:


> I could not find the "Test yourself" section. Can anyone help, how to navigate to that section...  Thanks in advance


Go to Resources at the top of the page and click on Magazine in the News/Medical Coding Tools section that pulls down. The Test Yourself link should be on that page.


----------

